# group on 86 panasonic



## slotnick (Aug 27, 2009)

Hello,

I recently bought a 86 corsa extra with panasonic team colors. I was wondering if someone could help me specifying my campa group. I have posted a tread in the Campagnolo forum:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=2453385#post2453385

Thanks

Kind regards

I'm amazed with how solid she rides for a 23year old. Last time she coped with some nasty cobstones with ease


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*for 86 and a race bike*

it would be Super Record


----------

